# installation cd : destination package is on locked volume



## nicole sophie viau (13 Janvier 2011)

J'ai un ibook g4.  OS 10.4.11
Je n'arrive plus à ouvrir les application ITUNES et IPHOTO.  J'ai donc décidé de réinstaller le disque d'origine et à chaque fois, j'obtiens ce message : destination package is on locked volume.  C'est également vrai, si j'essaie avec le cd de ILIFE.  J'ai eu beau refaire les permissions, les autorisations, rien n'y fait.  
Lorsque je démarre avec la touche C, l'écran devient noir après avoir été jusqu'au logo de la pomme.

Avez-vous une solution ?

Merci à l'avance


----------

